# NMR Needs Help



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This adorable 11 week old (yes just a baby) needs liver shunt surgery. The baby was rescued by NMR, but they need donations to make this happen.

If you can donate -- even $5.00 toward this puppy's surgery, that would be great. Click on the link below to get to the NMR donation page, and thank all of my SM friends for their generosity. If you can't donate money, then please send prayers -- or better yet, do both.:thumbsup:

Donations Page


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Done. I the little one gets the surgery.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Done, hope she gets the surgery she needs.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Walter and Mags -- I sent a donation too. And a group of us just donated in Pat's sister's name, so I'm hoping that we can get enough together for the surgery.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Just made my donation and now sending up prayers for this baby. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylilbiscuit (Nov 1, 2012)

we donate and sending prayers :grouphug:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Done and done. Thanks for helping these babies. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiffy (Apr 5, 2013)

Done.


----------

